# Hobby Boss FAV?



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've heard that Hobby Boss has brought out a 1/35 US Fast Attack Vehicle. I've been wanting one since Dragon announced one during Desert Shield/Storm, but never actually produced it. Has anyone seen this? If so, how is it? Does it depict the Chenowth vehicle like the one seen in the George Clooney movie _Three Kings_?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember seeing that in Dragon's "coming soon" section in one of their catalogs. I think it was the 1993 catalog. "Soon" eh? :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here it is:
Delta Force FAV 82406-1:35-HobbyBoss


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

> The kit consists of over 120 parts
> - Detailed frame w/accurate design
> - Rubber tires have very good details..
> - Photo-etched parts for engine grill


120 parts for a dune buggy! Detailed is right.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds good. Gotta search this one out!


----------



## Rcat (Nov 16, 2017)

I am waiting for hobby boss 1/32 b24d liberator !


----------

